# I wanna know how trappers feel about the license increase



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Just say "Yes" if you're for it and "No" if you're against it.

No need to start another battle. There's already too many threads on that topic. I just wanna know how the trappers feel about it.... that's all.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

yes


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

No!


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

yes


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

No!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## MandNTrap (Dec 28, 2006)

yes


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

yes


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't really call myself one yet but,

Yes


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

NO. no. No. no. No.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes

Kevlar


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yes!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

100% Yes!!


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

NO


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

*yes*


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

Is this the wrong place to ask a question to what the price increase is about? Just curious as I have not heard anything about the issue. Don't really want to start a fight as it does not affect me in the least.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

yes and no but i am not a trapper


----------



## rlf (Jun 1, 2005)

Fur sure !!


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

YES, hope youth licenses don't sky rocket!


----------



## bawplank (Dec 19, 2004)

no, please no


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes.

p.s. I didn't read the rest of this thread so for all I know its a mess


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes as long as they dont double.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

*NO*

DNR manages lots of non-game species and lands. Let some of these start paying their way.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

yes (within reason)


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

When it comes down to it I'll hunt, fish and trap at any cost so put me down for a yes.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I have no problem with what I have seen proposed!


----------



## MandNTrap (Dec 28, 2006)

I had to look up what the proposed prices would be, so for those who also would like to know:

well I tried to do the URL but since I haven't posted 15 times...if you go to the *michigan.gov/dnr* website and click on the *Hunting and Fishing License Package...* link it will take you to the proposed prices.

the chart for all new prices is on page 6 of the document (Adobe calls it page 8 because of the two cover sheets)


----------



## mrctfd (Dec 29, 2006)

not that big of a increase-so yes and no!!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

MRCTFD EXACTLY, yes for an increase but not to that extent, I have kids licenses I am paying for and a wife, it would get pretty expensive.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes


----------



## 3mancubs (Jan 10, 2005)

yes x 4
I buy my childrens licenses also, so I get 4 votes.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Same here, I'm buying licenses for four people...

Yes 
Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes ,as long as it gets used properly!


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

nope!!!!

it's like a fat person getting the lap band, it wont fix the problem it just hides it for a while.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys .....and gals; can't forget those.


----------



## Chris B. (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

yes


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

NO:rant:


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes

Cut and paste from the DNR website ( Yes....I buy what they are telling us):

The last hunting and fishing license fee package was approved in 1996. 
If nothing changes, the Game and Fish Protection Fund will have a projected deficit of $9 million to $11 million by Fiscal Year 2007-2008, due to decreasing license sales and inflationary impacts. 
Hunting, fishing, and wildlife viewing contribute over $3 billion annually to Michigan's economy. 
Cuts in conservation programs not only threaten our fish, wildlife and public land resources, they also threaten Michigan's economy. 
Recommended fee increases will accommodate inflationary impacts and make Michigan's fees commensurate with surrounding states. 


How many of you buy all you hunting and fishing licenses together to get the discount? I do.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

well........ok


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

i bought a whole bunch at the same time to get that 10% discount thingie or w/e if thats what you mean, so far this year 3 deer, furbearers, 2 turkey and a small game for me

honestly i dont care either way i just hope thats what they use it for you know, i would hate to pay more for a trapping license just to have the rights revoked, the increase wont bother me though


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

YES! 
Most of us wouldn't think twice if we needed to purchase a couple 4oz bottles of lure or a gallon of fox urine if we thought we needed it. Look what a dozen 110's or a roll of 1"x2"x24" fencing wouldve got you this past season?
You've got to pay to play in this life.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

yes, within reason and the do whays "right" with the money.


----------



## Alfie Cat (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

YES!!!

Remember we are not paying for the right to take animals, you're buying the experience. There is also a user fee in the works for anyone who uses state lands. That will make it so trappers, hunters and fisherman arent paying for mountain bikers, bird watchers and hikers who use the land.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

yes.

I think hunting,trapping and fishing licenses are one of the best bang for your buck money values out there. I don't agree with everything the DNR does or how some of the money gets spent, but it is still worth it to me. It's funny how so many people complain about the prices, but think nothing of blowing way more than the cost of a license in one night at the bar.


----------

